# Where's the records... ?



## 308 (May 17, 2017)

I'd like to keep up with the current Black Bear Georgia state record... but don't know where to look... 

With as many records as the state keeps on bears... and very close tabs... I'd think this info would be on the front page of the wildlife division's website... 

As difficult as it is to guess the weight of bears... I'd like to see pictures of big bears of known weights... 

My trail cameras usually catch a really big bear or two a year... but have only sows, cubs and young boars so far this spring... 

However a friend has a huge boar going through his yard... 

I'd like to give him an idea of how close to being state class size...


----------



## 308 (May 17, 2017)

For posterity... I've just gotten off the phones... yes... plural... where I get word that I should expect an email in the next few days concerning my quest for the Georgia black bear state record...


----------



## 308 (May 19, 2017)

Although I haven't heard from my record request... I shall not be disheartened... 

I'm sure they can find it somewhere and will be getting back to me next week... 

Or the next...


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (May 20, 2017)

As far as I understand the state doesn't keep a ranking of bear records like you usually see for deer and turkey but of course the data is out there somewhere if someone wanted to sort through it.
From what I hear the largest bear harvested in Georgia weighed in at 600 pounds. There was another killed this last year that came in at 599. Both of those came out of the southern zone but I know for a fact there are bears that big in the northern zone too.
 I think I remember being told that in order to be "official" a new state record would have to be weighed before field dressing but I can't remember where that came from.


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 25, 2017)

you are correct 600 pounds is the current state record. my buddy got him about 5 years ago. there are upper 500 taken every year from the southern zone
 I got a 510 myself last year.


----------



## CornStalker (May 25, 2017)

510 lbs..! I commend you for being able to get him out of the woods. Take two days? 

GON reported on a 530lb bear--dressed weight--that was killed in Rabun County last fall. I would imagine he would have been close to the state record.


----------

